# Baby Asian Forest Questions



## ravenqueen (Feb 1, 2008)

About three weeks ago, my boyfriend and I bought a baby Asian Forest Scorpion.  It seems to be a happy little bugger--runs around its habitat regularly, has all sorts of little hidey-places burrowed in the sand, and eats fairly regularly.  I did a search throught these forums as well as a general internet search and have come up with all sorts of useful information.  The only area I'm still really concerned about is molting.  I've read that it is quite common for young scorpions to die during the molting phases, and we would be really sad if we lost Punkin.

So, what I would like to know is if there is anything I can do to help make molting go as smoothly as possible, and how I can tell that a molt is approaching?  Unfortunately, I don't have Punkin's date of birth, but the person we got it from said she got it as a tiny baby (smaller than a pea) about 4 months ago.  Its not quite an inch long right now and seems pretty chubby compared to most pictures I have seen.  

Also, can anyone tell me which instar Punkin is likely to be in at this point? At what points (age-wise) can I expect to see molting? 

One last question--we've been leaving 3-4 pinhead crickets in its tank with it at a time, and replenishing them once they are all eaten.  Should we have a specific feeding schedule instead?  Punkin seems to do fine on its own, but I wouldn't want problems to arise from not feeding it properly.  Any tips would be appreciated.

I'll be sure to stop calling Punkin "it" once we get a chance to sex him or her!


----------



## Thaedion (Feb 1, 2008)

First thing to do to ensure a healthy and happy "rain forest" scorpion is to put it into a habitat that mimics its natural one. Hot and Humid, like a rain forest... NO sand!!!

There will be other posts soon that will help you out, but until then do a search, there are many threads about general care and up keep for these guys, Heterometrus sp.


----------



## jeroenkooijman (Feb 1, 2008)

Heterometrus sp are similar to Pandinus imperator care.

Just keep it well fed, warm and humid and the molting proces should be without any problem. If you catch it molting, don't disturb it.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Feb 1, 2008)

Try not to leave crickets in for too long, as they can injure a molting scorpion.  If you can see new tergites (the armored plates on the back) forming through the membrane between the old tergites, then you know that a molt is imminent.  Remove food at this time (although you may not notice the new tergites before it molts).  Also, don't feed for at least a week after molting.


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Feb 1, 2008)

I would also like to point out that you are over feeding your scorpion too. Being too fat can complicate molting. It will also speed up its molt cycle and cause it to have a shorter lifespan.


----------



## Fattail (Feb 1, 2008)

As already said Asian Forest Scorps (Heterometrus species) are forest species that needs humid soil as substrate. Keep the temperature at 77+ F and the humidity at 75-85%. Make also sure it has å good hiding place, and the molt should go on fine. As also said, don't feed it with crickets the first days after molt as it probably does not want food, and crickets actually can attack it if they are hungry enough.

Best regards from Norway


----------



## Brian S (Feb 1, 2008)

mrbonzai211 said:


> I would also like to point out that you are over feeding your scorpion too. Being too fat can complicate molting.


I hate to tell you this but that is not correct. You cant overfeed a young scorpion! If that would be the case then I would have killed literally hundreds of them by now! Being fat will have no effect whatsover on the molting process. In fact they molt better when they are plump.

@ravenqueen, 
Set your babys up in a small plastic box like in the pic below and drill or melt a few holes around the sides. Note how damp the substrate is. That is what you want! That is peat moss like you get at Wal Mart. Keep those temps around 80F. If anything will cause a bad molt it will be keeping it too dry and too cool. I have raised a kazillion Forest Scorp babies in boxes just like in the pic below. Good Luck!


----------



## ravenqueen (Feb 1, 2008)

Brian S said:


> I hate to tell you this but that is not correct. You cant overfeed a young scorpion! If that would be the case then I would have killed literally hundreds of them by now! Being fat will have no effect whatsover on the molting process. In fact they molt better when they are plump.
> 
> @ravenqueen,
> Set your babys up in a small plastic box like in the pic below and drill or melt a few holes around the sides. Note how damp the substrate is. That is what you want! That is peat moss like you get at Wal Mart. Keep those temps around 80F. If anything will cause a bad molt it will be keeping it too dry and too cool. I have raised a kazillion Forest Scorp babies in boxes just like in the pic below. Good Luck!


Thanks so much.  That is almost exactly how we set up the critter keeper Punkin is in.  We put saran wrap over 2/3 of the top to keep moisture in, since the top is very ventilated.  The substrate stays nice and moist, but I'm going to have to work on the temp--it's only about 73 in his tank.  Will a heat lamp be enough?  

He looks a lot like the babies pictured, just chubbier.  Since you've raised so many of them, and he's about 4 months old, do you know about how long it will be until I can expect a molt?

He seems to be doing well; as I said, he is an active little bugger!!!  Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Brian S (Feb 2, 2008)

ravenqueen said:


> He looks a lot like the babies pictured, just chubbier.  Since you've raised so many of them, and he's about 4 months old, do you know about how long it will be until I can expect a molt?


It should have molted a looong time ago. I would say your temps are too cold.


----------



## ravenqueen (Feb 3, 2008)

Brian S said:


> It should have molted a looong time ago. I would say your temps are too cold.


He probably molted before we got him.  Like I said in my original post, we haven't had him very long, and the person we got him from had him since the time he was tiny and right off his mommy, so obviously, he's had at least one successful molt.  I got gauges a few days ago, and his humidity is at 80% and the temp where we had him was 82F so he's doing really good.  I didn't realize it was so warm in our kitchen.  Rest assured, Punkin's doing great.  Thanks for the advice.


----------

